# Motor swap



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

I am considering swapping out a few vintage loco motors. I realize that a Sagami and similar motors are the best replacement however I am looking for cheaper alternatives like take outs from factory supplied locos. Please advise.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

What do you look to do with the locomotive, what size is it? For small switchers where silent running and only short strings of cars are pulled I have had good luck with plain silver can hobby motors. They are a few dollars each, draw few amps and are quiet. They do not have the power of the ones they often replace but they allow for DCC conversions at times when the old motor did not. 

For the old open frame Mantua motors I have just replaced the magnets with rare earth ones. This allows for much smoother operation, lower amp draw, more pulling power but a lower top end.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I remotored a few old Athearn locomotive around 30 years ago. I wasn't impressed with their performance even after replacing the old sintered iron wheels with NWSL nickel silver wheels, hard wiring the the motor to the trucks. I finally got some NWSL (Northwest Shortline) can motors and replaced the old Athearn motors and the difference was like day and night. After four conversions, Atlas came out with their Alco units and I never bought an Athearn locomotive again until they came out with their Genisis series. The remotored locomotives ran as good as the Atlas locomotives (Kato drove) and are still in service after 30 years. 

What locomotives are you interested in repowering???


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

1 bowser PRR K4, 1 Mantua PRR 2-8-4 and 1 United brass NYC Northern. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Try The Motorman at this eBay store.....*

................. http://stores.ebay.com/microlocomotion

Here you can get very cheap and very expensive. Good luck.

Peter


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

I find old P2K open frame and particularly P1K can motors to be excellent. They are very current friendly. You need to get rid of the old electronics. In DC they are very good motors, perhaps a bit noisy. In DCZc they are subject to the decoder, which can be a significant debit.
Good Luck,
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

I found some high torqe low RPM motors on Ebay. Now need to find a good way to mount them on an angle. Looking at the Plumbers epoxy stick. That would isolate it from the frame. The biggest hurdle is getting the worm gear alignment and gear lash correct as its a one time shot.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

What I have done is to use silicone sealant. Make a "bed" od sealant in the frame and you can set the motor in and adjust your alignment and then just give it ample time to drive. I have a few locomotives that I did this way aver 25 years ago and they are still running fine. 

If the alignment is off, you can remove the motor, pull out the silicone and give it another try.


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Interesting. It would seem the silicone would be a little too resilient. It obviously works, so down to the shop to do it. Thanks much.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Motor was to close to drivers to use silicone so I decided to make use of the brass frame around the stock motor for a mount. It was already tapped so that made it easyer to use. I reworked it to accommodate the correct angle then clamped the motor down with SS header wrap band clamps. It could slide in the clamps with a little force so I added a little silicone sealant to hold it in place. How do you add pics from my phone gallery?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

To post pics:

Look in the header of the screen you type on. You'll
see a paper clip. Click on that and you'll get another
screen with several BROWSE. Click on one (or more)
and it will take you to YOUR computer picture folder.
Choose your pic and click open. If more pics click again
on browse. When done click on UPLOAD. When
the file names appear, X that screen. Again click
on the paper clip and you'll see a short menu, click
on the bottom item. Your pics will display automatically
when a member views your post.

Don


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm trying to do it off my S6 phone

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Where did you find that motor? Did it require any grinding to fit in the Mantua?


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

I bought it off ebay. It came with the flywheel for around 12 bucks. They are hi torque low RPM (6000). If you look at the 2 lower pics you will see the before and after shots of where I milled the casting out on my Bridgeport. The motor did fit turned 90 degrees however I wanted it to sit flat on on the brass bracket. I also turn the angle on the fly wheel with my lathe. Needed vertical clearence on the shell. As it turns out I could have left more stock on it. The motor made a big difference over stock.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Note the motors have 2mm shafts and the stock motor is 2.3mm. I rolled up a piece of .007" Shim stock to take up the difference. You can also buy a 2mm to 2.4mm adapter. I opted to try the shims and worked fine.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

